# Word for the day  purport



## Josiah (Apr 6, 2015)

pur·port

verb
pərˈpôrt

1. appear or claim to be or do something, especially falsely; profess.

"she is not the person she purports to be"

synonyms:    claim to be, profess to be, pretend to be

noun
ˈpərˌpôrt

1. the meaning or substance of something, typically a document or speech

"I do not understand the purport of your remarks"

synonyms:    gist, substance, drift, implication, intention, meaning, significance, sense, essence, thrust, message
"the purport of his remarks"


----------



## Glinda (Apr 6, 2015)

This word is often used by lawyers.  Brings back memories of my working days.  I'm glad that's all in the past.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 6, 2015)

That is a good word  Josiah.


----------

